
Show HN: Crash reporting for every developer and every programming language - cboard
https://critimon.com
======
cboard
Hi, I've recently released a new version of CritiMon. For those that don't
know, its a new crash and error reporting service, which works on every
platform and every programming language. There's many official libraries
ranging from C++, PHP, Javascript and Android to name a few, and for any
platforms/languages not officially available there is a simple API to send
crashes from your own custom made library.

CritiMon is focussed on providing a simple, lightweight and affordable crash
monitoring primarily aimed at solo developers and/or startups.

There is a free plan available, as well as paid plans, and currently all paid
plans have a 50% off on the lifetime of your subscription.

If you have any questions or suggestions, then please drop me an email at
chris[at]boardiesitsolutions.com.

Thanks Chris

